# NAT Acceleration broken in Merlin firmware for Asus routers?



## puma99dk| (May 29, 2018)

I heard from a user that the NAT Acceleration doesn't work in Merlin's firmware for Asus routers, the user is owning a Asus RT-AC66U and I own a Asus RT-AC88U and in mine I can see NAT Acceleration under Advanced Settings --> LAN --> Switch Control --> NAT Acceleration: Auto CTF (Cut Through Forwarding) is enabled.  (Turned on by default in Merlin firmware 384.5)

I am wondering if it's true that NAT Acceleration doesn't work this could maybe explain why I only do around 94/94mbit on my 200/200 mbit fiber (If the owner of the fiber platform haven't fucked up which would be a lovely start comming back to this platform).


----------

